# eurotunnel, update for anyone travelling soon



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We have a pre-booked crossing late evening 1st Oct. Website still says revised service times may be in operation, ie implying none after 8pm. Got an email yesterday giving a (very slightly different) late evening time. Rang to check as we need to cross then and were just about to change to a ferry. They confirm that we will be able to travel during the evening. Thought this might be useful for anyone with prebooking for the next couple of weeks, as it's taking ages to get thru on the phone.

However if I was not pre-booked I personally would still avoid it as there will be fewer crossings overall I guess..but that's just my perception.



Happy travels, Ruth


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Euro Tunnel*

Hi ruthiebabe
I am not sure how often you go through the tunnel. If its often look at this site 
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcProductsServices/ukcFrequentTravellers/
They have some good deals
Kind regards


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update, although we are not booked to travel until the 20th December it is good to know. Just hope it is sorted by then as you know it gets rather busy...

Plans for skiing this season ?

Richard The frequent traveller seems a good deal but for us 3 crossings a year via Tesco deals gets us across foc.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Went Folkstone Calais on 22.09.08 at 18.18 place is like a ghost town train was almost empty.Strong smell of smoke as you travel through and takes longer than usual still faster than a ferry
Colin Frier


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes it's tesco for us too Richard but thanks anyway. It's a corking deal if you preer the tunnel. Sagedog we are beginning to think about the skiing, 'twill be prob late Jan early feb for a fortnight, no doubt we'll talk about it whilst on our upcoming trip...


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

We have a booking for 19.50 on the 2nd, been told by Eurotunnel to turn up 45 minutes before departure and we can travel as usual. Understand the last train is at 20.00 hours so presumably ours will be the last of the day.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Well no it isn't the last, that's what I'm saying, they have now reopened the evening crossings, ours is at 23.15. Spect it will be a reduced service for a while though, and will take longer.


----------

